# Deer/Elk Round Steak in Crockpot



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Simple Recipe and tasted great.

2 lbs of Round Steak
Seasoned Flour (I added salt, pepper, lawrys, garlic powder)
Oil
Can of Stewed Tomatoes
Can of Rottel
Minute Rice

I cut the steak into smaller pieces and rolled in the flour. I then browned each side for 1 min per side. I threw them into a crock pot and poured the can of rottel and stewed tomatoes over it. Set crock pot for 6 hour on low/medium heat. Cooked the minute rice just before the 6 hours was up. Put steak and mixture over the rice.

Quick easy recipe. Nice to come home to after a day out on the deer stand or duck blind.


----------

